# L.A. Clippers Owner to GF:  Don't Bring Black People to My Games ...  Including Magic



## IronAddict (Apr 26, 2014)

And I was rooting for the Clippers, that's over!

L.A. Clippers owner Donald Sterling told his GF he does NOT want her bringing black people to his games ... including Magic Johnson ... and it's ALL on tape.

TMZ Sports has obtained audio of Sterling making the racist declaration during a heated argument on April 9th with V. Stiviano ... after she posted a photo on Instagram posing with Magic. 

Sterling rails on Stiviano -- who ironically is black and Mexican -- for putting herself out in public with a black person (she has since taken the pic down).  But it doesn't end there.  You have to listen to the audio to fully grasp the magnitude of Sterling's racist worldview. Among the comments:

-- "It bothers me a lot that you want to broadcast that you&#146;re associating with black people. Do you have to?" (3:30) 

-- "You can sleep with [black people]. You can bring them in, you can do whatever you want.  The little I ask you is not to promote it on that ... and not to bring them to my games." (5:15)

-- "I&#146;m just saying, in your lousy f******* Instagrams, you don&#146;t have to have yourself with, walking with black people." (7:45)

-- "...Don't put him [Magic] on an Instagram for the world to have to see so they have to call me.  And don't bring him to my games." (9:13)

Sterling has a documented history of allegedly racist behavior -- he's been sued twice by the federal government for allegedly refusing to rent apartments to Blacks and Latinos. 

He was also sued by former Clippers exec Elgin Baylor for racial discrimination -- though a jury was ultimately not convinced and shot down Baylor's case.  

Sterling has been separated from his wife Shelly for years.  She remains a key player in running the team and sources tell us she's "mortified" by Sterling's comments.

We have made several calls to Sterling and his people ... so far, no word back. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/04/26/donal...ple-racist-audio-magic-johnson/#ixzz300zzdSjv


[video]http://www.tmz.com/videos/0_wkuhmkt8[/video] full audio


----------



## Swiper (Apr 26, 2014)

*L.A. Clippers Owner to GF:  Don't Bring Black People to My Games ...  Includi...*

sterling married a black women? or his gf is black? so maybe he just doesn't like black men?


----------



## LAM (Apr 28, 2014)

Swiper said:


> sterling married a black women? or his gf is black? so maybe he just doesn't like black men?



I'm not sure but I do know one thing.  She wouldn't be next to him if he didn't have deep pockets.  I've seen better looking turds then him.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Don...ssociating-with-black-people-video%2F;564;556


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 28, 2014)

So he allows her to fuck black guys but not bring them to his games, wtf- lmao!


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 28, 2014)

LAM said:


> I'm not sure but I do know one thing.  She wouldn't be next to him if he didn't have deep pockets.  I've seen better looking turds then him.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Don...ssociating-with-black-people-video%2F;564;556




Absolutely not! She wouldn't be with the guy if he wasn't loaded. This guy wanted to build a new arena for his Clippers before they moved into the Staples centre. He wanted to build a stadium that looked like a huge southern plantation.

He had a rep. for discriminating against minorities, I just didn't think he was that ignorant to broadcast it to the entire world.

That woman is black and messican, he doesn't even know how to be racist!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 28, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> So he allows her to fuck black guys but not bring them to his games, wtf- lmao!



He is old, all he cares about is his image and his legacy. He knows he can't possibly satisfy that woman sexually, and he knows she is runnign around taking giant black athlete cock, so all he ask is that she not do it publicly. I don't think it is an unfair request given the circumstances. Sure, he is an old fat white raciest douchebag, but she is a gold digging money grubbing whore. They are perfect for each other, or at least they were. She just fucked up her meal ticket I'm thinking.


----------



## Intense (Apr 28, 2014)

He's been in trouble in the past for this shit.


I'm not sure what's worse, him being a racist cunt or the people that are constantly complaining about it. Honestly who cares, if he wants to run his franchise into the ground so be it.


----------



## Swiper (Apr 28, 2014)

*L.A. Clippers Owner to GF:  Don't Bring Black People to My Games ...  Includi...*

it's weird, it's ok for him to be around and date blacks but he says his girl friend can't be around blacks?   it doesn't make sense.  the guy has lost his mind.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 28, 2014)

KelJu said:


> He is old, all he cares about is his image and his legacy. He knows he can't possibly satisfy that woman sexually, and he knows she is runnign around taking giant black athlete cock, so all he ask is that she not do it publicly. I don't think it is an unfair request given the circumstances. Sure, he is an old fat white raciest douchebag, but she is a gold digging money grubbing whore. They are perfect for each other, or at least they were. She just fucked up her meal ticket I'm thinking.









Right! You know damn well this guy isn't hitting that right, or not at all.
She's a whore that did what whores do, they soak you for what they can, then secretly record you to ruin you & try to get more.  I thought recording someone without their knowledge was illegal anyway?

I hear this woman goes by like 7 different aliases....that should've been a warning. These old ass billionaires think they can get a woman 3/4ers their age and think its legit.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 28, 2014)

Swiper said:


> it's weird, it's ok for him to be around and date blacks but he says his girl friend can't be around blacks?   it doesn't make sense.  the guy has lost his mind.




Nothing about a raciest mind makes sense.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 28, 2014)

I was seeing a black girl for a quick minute, dad didnt like it. Just saying racism exists I wish we could just ignore it and move on without giving it any attention, real life trolling


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 28, 2014)

I just wonder what this geezer thinks about our black president? 10 bucks says he votes R!


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 28, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> I just wonder what this geezer thinks about our black president? 10 bucks says he votes R!


do you even need to ask its pretty obvious


----------



## Swiper (Apr 28, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> I just wonder what this geezer thinks about our black president? 10 bucks says he votes R!



he's a democrat.  he donated to all democrats.


----------



## Swiper (Apr 28, 2014)

*L.A. Clippers Owner to GF:  Don't Bring Black People to My Games ...  Includi...*



heckler7 said:


> do you even need to ask its pretty obvious



sterling is a democrat. i wonder how many people like him in his party are just as racist as he is.....


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 28, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> do you even need to ask its pretty obvious




you're right!


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 28, 2014)

Swiper said:


> he's a democrat.  he donated to all democrats.



I didn't know that, thanx, Swipe.

Racism doesn't necessarily belong on any aisle I suppose. I always knew he was a rich, cheap bastard and a bigot. I just surmised he was also a R.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 28, 2014)

If he doesn't want blacks at the games how does he expect to win with just two or three white guys?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 28, 2014)

I just want to add off topic that basketball teams have the dumb est fucking names.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 29, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> I just wonder what this geezer thinks about our black president? 10 bucks says he votes R!



KKK and jim crow laws were from the democrats and MLK was a republican you stupid nigger


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 29, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> I thought recording someone without their knowledge was illegal anyway?



http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...iretapping-charges-after-he-recorded-bullies/ it's only illegal if you are a disabled kid who recorded his bullies


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 29, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> I thought recording someone without their knowledge was illegal anyway?



Depends on the state laws.  Some states both parties need to be know about being recorded, others only one party needs to know.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 29, 2014)

LAM said:


> I'm not sure but I do know one thing.  She wouldn't be next to him if he didn't have deep pockets.  I've seen better looking turds then him.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Don...ssociating-with-black-people-video%2F;564;556



Dude looks like a lizard.


----------



## charley (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## MDR (Apr 29, 2014)

Standard Donkey said:


> KKK and jim crow laws were from the democrats and MLK was a republican you stupid nigger
> 
> 
> Wrong
> ...


----------



## MDR (Apr 29, 2014)

Sterling banned for life.  Good riddance to bad rubbish!


----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 29, 2014)

charley said:


>



OK gentlemen, this is what happens when you are worth 2.2 billion.  Any pussy you want any time.

Actually, with his money, he could have done better. Those semi-buck teeth would make me nervous when she goes south.


----------



## charley (Apr 29, 2014)

Standard Donkey said:


> KKK and jim crow laws were from the democrats and MLK was a republican you stupid nigger




.....  the last thing Stupid Donkey cares about is the truth, you can tell how nobody reps this racist moron, over 6,000 posts and so very few rep points...


----------



## charley (Apr 29, 2014)

dogsoldier said:


> OK gentlemen, this is what happens when you are worth 2.2 billion.  Any pussy you want any time.
> 
> Actually, with his money, he could have done better. Those semi-buck teeth would make me nervous when she goes south.



she looks like a mix between Black, Asian & Latina, but she's a gold digger for sure....   her skin does look a little ruff....


----------



## MDR (Apr 29, 2014)

charley said:


> .....  the last thing Stupid Donkey cares about is the truth, you can tell how nobody reps this racist moron, over 6,000 posts and so very few rep points...



Very true.  He was wrong about MLK, too-he was non-partisan.  Guess that's what happens when you get all your info from conservative talk radio/tv.


----------



## Intense (Apr 29, 2014)

charley said:


>



trollface is strong in the middle chick


----------



## maniclion (Apr 30, 2014)

charley said:


>



Looks like she could eat corn on the cob through a picket fence.


Isn't this guy in the wrong sport, he should buy a hockey team or promote winter olympics....


----------



## raysd21 (Apr 30, 2014)

That old racist white dude doesn't piss me off.  That fucking wackjob cunt that recorded him and sold the recording bothers me.  Just look at the filthy whore.  She probably was fuking those bros that's why he went of his rocker.


----------



## LAM (Apr 30, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> She probably was fuking those bros that's why he went of his rocker.



That's pretty much the standard deal, I know some old dudes that are widowers that are papered up and they just want something nice on their arm when they go out.  That's a 70+ year old jewish guy that hasn't exercised in his life, he's not getting any woman in the world wet if here were to disrobe.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 30, 2014)

Intense said:


> trollface is strong in the middle chick



I think the woman at the center of this whole thing is pretty funny looking too. I can't quite put my finger on it, but she looks like a pot faced horsey or something.

1 thing I know for sho, that old cheap racist bastard finally got what was due to him.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 30, 2014)

MDR said:


> Standard Donkey said:
> 
> 
> > KKK and jim crow laws were from the democrats and MLK was a republican you stupid nigger
> ...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 30, 2014)

charley said:


>



Rather lhjo.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 30, 2014)

Here's a different take on the whole thing:  He's an old guy who's dick isn't going to get hard even if he ate a whole bottle of viagra and he used a penis pump until it imploded.  Everyone knows that.  Maybe he just doesn't want his arm candy to embarrass him by bringing black guys to the games and hang out with them.  He wants to keep the fantasy of having a young chick all to himself.  The reality is vastly different but while out in public he wants to be seen as being the only one banging her, even though he probably can't.  She wants a sugar daddy.  She wants to keep the lifestyle the sugar daddy provides she's just going to have to play by the rules.


----------



## Intense (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Intense (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## flubber (Apr 30, 2014)

So what if the guy is a dick. He has the right to think what he wants. After listening to the recoding, 
I don' t hear enough to be pissed about. They were fighting and she was trying  to set him up. Who hasn't said stupid things when fighting with their woman. And as far as him getting what he deserves, he won't be crying after he sells the team.


----------



## MDR (Apr 30, 2014)

Standard Donkey said:


> MDR said:
> 
> 
> > isn't this saying that the KKK was from the democrats?
> ...


----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 30, 2014)

At the end of the day, if I was worth 2.2 BILLION dollars, I really would not give a flying flip what anyone thought of me. I would go buy a hockey team, replace that whore with another better looking model, and not rent my apartments to anyone I don't like.  Why, because I have 2.2 BILLION dollars, that's why.


----------



## MDR (Apr 30, 2014)

He does have the right to be a racist and a slumlord scumbag.  The NBA also has the right to ban his ass for life for his conduct.  His plantation owner mentality was exposed.  Anyone who has been paying any attention over the years knows that this fuck is an attention seeking piece of shit.  Forcing him to sell the Clippers will cost him hundreds of millions in capital gains tax he would have avoided if he had simply passed it on when he died.  His punishment is he gets to live with himself and his actions and die a sad, lonely, albeit it rich, old man.  All he has done in his life is take advantage of those who could not fight back, and in this case he is going to lose. Karma is a fucking bitch, and he clearly cared a great deal about owning the Clippers and being part of the "club".  That is all gone now.  My guess is he will die with nothing but his money to keep him company, and not a single soul who really cares if he lives or dies.  Sad end to a sad life.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2014)

http://toprightnews.com/?p=2777

NBA Legend Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Rips BOTH SIDES in Donald Sterling &#145;Scandal&#146;

The NBA players, media, and grievance mongers such as Al Sharpton are up in arms over vile L.A. Clippers owner Donald Sterling&#146;s alleged racist remarks. But NBA legend Kareem Abdul-Jabbar today said a pox on both your houses &#150; calling out the hypocrisy behind the whole affair and presenting by far the most rounded  &#150; and surprisingly libertarian &#151; view thus far.

Abdul-Jabbar, in an op-ed piece in TIME attacked the collective outrage emanating from America&#146;s media over Sterling&#146;s aremarks to his girlfriend, calling the publication of a private conversation &#147;sleazy&#148; and wondering why earlier, more public manifestations of racism failed to shock those such as Al Sharpton, and the NAACP.

Abdul-Jabbar explains that we&#146;re witnessing a veritable &#147;finger-wagging Olympics . . . all over the latest in a long line of rich white celebrities to come out of the racist closet.&#148;

&#147;Yes, I&#146;m angry, too,&#148; Abdul-Jabbar admits, &#147;but not just about the sins of Donald Sterling. I&#146;ve got a list.&#148;

That list includes Sterling&#146;s girlfriend, V. Stiviano, whose voice is heard on the racially-loaded tape and who likely set the Clippers&#146; owner up.

 
&#147;Man, what a winding road she led him down to get all of that out,&#148; he mocked. &#147;She was like a sexy nanny playing &#145;pin the fried chicken on the Sambo.&#146; She blindfolded him and spun him around until he was just blathering all sorts of incoherent racist sound bites that had the news media peeing themselves with glee.&#148;

And speaking of the news media? &#147;They caught big game on a slow news day,&#148; Abdul-Jabbar explained, &#147;so they put his head on a pike, dubbed him Lord of the Flies, and danced around him whooping.&#148;

The former NBA all-star, who played for the Milwaukee Bucks and L.A. Lakers from 1969 to 1989, has no sympathy for Sterling. But he is upset that everyone is acting so surprised, noting that the NBA owner has said offensive comments in the past and has been sued over both housing and employment discrimination.

 
The NAACP &#147;did nothing&#148; after Sterling was forced to pay a staggering $3 million fine for denying housing to Blacks, saying they &#147;smell, and attract vermin,&#148; Abdul-Jabbar noted. They were even going to present Sterling with an NAACP award on May 15th, with the Rev. Al Sharpton on hand. &#147;Suddenly he says he doesn&#146;t want his girlfriend posing with Magic Johnson on Instagram and we bring out the torches and rope. Shouldn&#146;t we have all called for his resignation back then?&#148;

Abdul-Jabbar is correct, but it is worse than that. The NAACP accepted multiple grants from the Donald T. Sterling Charitable Foundation and handed Sterling several &#147;image awards&#148; &#151; despite full knowledge of his prior, massive fine for discrimination against Blacks in his slumlord housing.

Abdul-Jabbar, perhaps channeling his closet libertarianism, also blasted the fact that Sterling&#146;s private conversation &#151; however racist &#151; was suddenly broadcast nationwide.

 
&#147;Didn&#146;t we just call to task the NSA for intruding into American citizen&#146;s privacy in such an un-American way?&#148; he asked, comparing the secret tape-recording to Mitt Romney&#146;s embarrassing 47 percent remark, recorded without the then-candidate&#146;s knowledge.

&#147;The making and release of this tape is so sleazy that just listening to it makes me feel like an accomplice to the crime,&#148; Abdul-Jabbar fumed. &#147;We didn&#146;t steal the cake but we&#146;re all gorging ourselves on it.&#148;

&#147;So, if we&#146;re all going to be outraged,&#148; the former NBA star wrapped up, &#147;let&#146;s be outraged that we weren&#146;t more outraged when his racism was first evident. Let&#146;s be outraged that private conversations between people in an intimate relationship are recorded and publicly played. Let&#146;s be outraged that whoever did the betraying will probably get a book deal, a sitcom, trade recipes with Hoda and Kathie Lee, and soon appear on &#145;Celebrity Apprentice&#146; and &#145;Dancing with the Stars.&#146;&#148;

Brilliant.


----------



## MDR (Apr 30, 2014)

All excellent points.  Tremendous hypocrisy at play here.  The NBA knew for years that Sterling is the scum of the earth.  They deserve criticism for not doing anything until their hand was forced by the events of late.  No saints involved in this situation, except for the true victims of Sterling's illegal and immoral behavior over the years.  Still, I'm glad to see him out of the NBA, even if it is long overdue.


----------



## charley (May 2, 2014)

beller said:


> I just think someone should fine the NAACP for even considering him for an award



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^   Agreed   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## IronAddict (May 2, 2014)

MDR said:


> All excellent points.  Tremendous hypocrisy at play here.  The NBA knew for years that Sterling is the scum of the earth.  They deserve criticism for not doing anything until their hand was forced by the events of late.  No saints involved in this situation, except for the true victims of Sterling's illegal and immoral behavior over the years.  Still, I'm glad to see him out of the NBA, even if it is long overdue.



The reason nothing ever became of this mans racist ways was because of the failed previous commissioner, david stern neglected to do his job.

This new guy is not only the owners commissioner, but now the players also have a commissioner.


----------



## maniclion (May 2, 2014)

Kareem Abdul Jabar, the voice of reason in this whole sideshow.. 

Love this part, sounds almost Hunter S. Thompson Gonzo-Esque
"She was like a sexy nanny playing &#145;pin the fried chicken on the Sambo.&#146; She blindfolded him and spun him around until he was just blathering all sorts of incoherent racist sound bites..."


----------



## maniclion (May 2, 2014)

Like to throw this guy a Dinner Party...

http://youtu.be/ewcWHlwPLsE


----------



## heckler7 (May 5, 2014)

If I owned an apartment building I wouldnt want to rent it to low income people in general, regardless of race, they dont respect property and will trash it. but if thats the neighborhood you buy in you must expect thats the customer base you set yourself up with. I have seen this exact mindset being applied in the aircraft charter business, verbatim, rich Jews say I dont want those people on my aircraft. Truth


----------

